# Fishing in RAK?



## Furry Beasht

Hi All,

Yes I am a newbie and no im not in RAK just yet however I will be out there come mid summer for an IT role, what I am after if possible is some idea of the local fishing scene if there is any ie excursions out to sea, charters etc? I absolutely love fishing but cant find much info online for these things! 

Many thanks to those who have the patience to reply to a wet eared Northern fella!

Muchos Gracias

Paul


----------



## remaaz

You may find some charter in RAK or some close cities but my advice would be don't for fishing in UAE mid summer you will cooked from sun and humidity which above 90% usually. Unless you are looking for a charter with fancy yacht, then Dubai may be your destination.

You can do fishing in RAK inshore at night but still it's hot and humid.

Regards,


----------



## hassan mohd

Furry Beasht said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yes I am a newbie and no im not in RAK just yet however I will be out there come mid summer for an IT role, what I am after if possible is some idea of the local fishing scene if there is any ie excursions out to sea, charters etc? I absolutely love fishing but cant find much info online for these things!
> 
> Many thanks to those who have the patience to reply to a wet eared Northern fella!
> 
> Muchos Gracias
> 
> Paul


 Hi Dear paul 
you can contact company call rak marine at hilton city they do boat charter service 
the contac is 00971507682345


----------

